# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Neil Strauss, Author of "The Game" - This Week on The Bald Truth 12/7/08

## tbtadmin

Finding your inner game is what separates those who allow hair loss to paralyze their lives, from those who choose to turn adversity into self evolution and opportunity.This week on The Bald Truth, Spencer and Dave will be joined by New York Times best-selling author Neil Strauss, a man who not only chose to take [...]

More...

----------


## bubka

Ready to listen on stickam, not live yet.

----------


## tbtadmin

Hi bubka,

There are some technical difficulties occurring with the live stream on Stickam.  Try viewing it on this page: http://www.thebaldtruth.com/watch-live/  to see if that works. Also if you have XM radio the show is airing on XM152.  An archive of tonight's show will be placed on here in about a week, so if you are unable to listen to tonight's show you will still get an chance to hear it. If you have a question you can always call in, the studio line is 877-885-0007

----------


## bubka

Thanks for the reply, I will keep trying.  Hopefully it will be back up before the show is over.

I will call in one weekend, I have listened to the show for probably close to three years now.  I have had so many of the same experiences that Spencer has expressed, it's amazing.

----------


## tbtadmin

I'll keep checking to see if Stickam's stream goes back up. I am having trouble with every show on Stickam currently so I think they are having some trouble, and hopefully it will be resolved before the show is over. 

Thanks for supporting the show!

----------


## tbtadmin

The stream has just started to work for me on stickam. The streaming video is a tad slow but the audio seems to be working okay. Give it a try.

----------


## bubka

I am on, thanks!

----------


## PayDay

Spencer,

This weeks show was GREAT! At least the part I was able to catch. I heard you say that you'll putting it up on this site. Can you tell us when?

Thanks!
Paul

----------

